
Goproxy China – The most trusted Go module proxy in China - aofeisheng
https://goproxy.cn
======
aofeisheng
Note that Goproxy China has been completely handed over to China's well-
trusted cloud service provider Qiniu Cloud today, it's now a business-
supported project rather than a personal project, and it has been CDNed.

If you live in China or travel to China, then we hope that you'll think of the
goproxy.cn in the first place. :-)

By the way, the goproxy.cn supports proxying checksum databases
(sum.golang.org). So don't worry, you are safe.

